# how to mount ducks on a stringer



## outdoorfreak (Mar 5, 2010)

what is used to do ducks on a stringer do u use reguler forms or do u just stuff them how are they done im looking for an enexpensive mount for a cabin i looking for info how they are done


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

there is no easy way to mount a duck.:banghead3


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

neil duffey said:


> there is no easy way to mount a duck.:banghead3


*###CORRECTION###*

There are 100's of _easy_ ways to mount a duck!

There's only 1 right way to mount a duck!

If yours was cheap and fast...then I guarantee you, it was done from one of the 100 _easy_ ways to mount a duck.

Mitch


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> *###CORRECTION###*
> 
> There are 100's of _easy_ ways to mount a duck!
> 
> ...


----------

